# runde ecken mit css



## marcy (4. Januar 2001)

wie bekomm ich das hin das der netscrap die runden
css-ecken problemlos darstellt?


----------



## Arzt (4. Januar 2001)

Um welche runden Ecken gehts denn? Gib mir mal nen Tip


----------



## butterschmalz (29. Januar 2001)

hi

ich nixraff.......kann mal bitte einer erklären wie das geht???


----------



## rolling_a (30. Januar 2001)

gugg mal da:

http://www.8ung.at/otf

und vergleich mal in den browsern. (scrollen)
1.  wie geht datt
2. (wie) kann man das netscrap-problem umgehen


----------



## t0mcat (30. Januar 2001)

*erklärung*

Hi!

Auf der angegebenen Seite wird im großen Frame ein Hintergrundbild verwendet, welches das große Zeichen enthält und die "runde Ecke". Damit sich der Background bei langen Seiten nicht wiederholt, sondern "auf einer Stelle bleibt", wird die folgende CSS-Angabe benötigt:

BODY { background-repeat:no-repeat; }

Das wars eigentlich...

Welches Netscape-Problem meinst du (habe gerade keinen Netscape Browser zur Hand)?

CU, t0mcat


----------



## Klon (30. Januar 2001)

Die "runde Ecke" die zwischen den beiden Frames ist, also die kleine grüne da, das ist nix CSS, das ist lediglich die obere linke ecke des hintergrund bildes, die passt sich in die normale, "eckige Ecke" ein und macht sie runde.
Hier ist das Hintergrundbild, schau halt selbst ma nach oben links, das siehste den Rest Grün der das ganze rund macht:

http://www.8ung.at/otf/bg.gif

Klon


----------

